# Brand New Babies



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

They aren't the best pics in the world, but here's my two babies. One is a hooded dumbo agouti, the other cream hooded half dumbo. Both girls and hopelessly un-named as of yet.
















This last one is just of her curling up to sleep... so cute!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Half dumbo? There's no such thing. You have one dumbo and one standard eared rat.


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

I was told she was half dumbo by the breeder. 

So... as far as I know, that's what she is. 

Thanks for telling me how cute they are and congratulating me though... that was super sweet.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

bethany said:


> I was told she was half dumbo by the breeder.
> 
> So... as far as I know, that's what she is.


She's either dumbo or not... there's no in-between. To be honest, if they're a proper breeder they should know that :-\


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> bethany said:
> 
> 
> > I was told she was half dumbo by the breeder.
> ...


It may be a "poor" dumbo, sometimes the ears can be higher up on the head and may look like a "half"

You ratties are cuties!


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> bethany said:
> 
> 
> > I was told she was half dumbo by the breeder.
> ...


I researched quite well. This forum was helpful in finding a good one... and one parent was dumbo, the other not, even good breeders have an accidental litter from time to time.


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

Lakea said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > bethany said:
> ...



Thank you very much, I'll look that up. And thanks for the compliments. I adore them.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!
They're cuties!

You're dumbo agouti reminds me a lot of my Garnet, same colouring pretty much (without the Dumbo ears though) with the same little white spot on the top of the head.


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

awww! We have twins-ish! lol


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

*insert drawn out obnoxious 'aww' sound here*

Adorable.

Still need help naming? What kinda stuff are you into, I named mine after things I like.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

Very cute rats, I love the dumbos markings.

Stace is right though, there's no such thing as a 'half dumbo', sounds like the breeder really doesn't know their stuff. Having a dumbo parent and a top eared parent does not create 'halfs'. Dumbo ears are a sort of mutation that a rat either does or doesn't have. 

Either way, they're cute.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Ky_Zack said:


> Still need help naming? What kinda stuff are you into, I named mine after things I like.


Same here!
It's really fun too! You can get inspiration from anywhere.
I called my rat Samson after my favourite song by artist Regina Spektor. Kipp is named after one of my favourite book characters. Kinsey is named after one of my favourite movie characters, and Garnet is named after my passion for all things Earth Sciences (semi-precious stones, minerals, etc). 

So next time you watch a movie or read a book or listen to music, keep an ear out for anything that may inspire you


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

such cute rats


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally did name them... I wanted to get a bit of personality from them.

The cream standard ear rat is Trix

The dumbo is Bijoux

Neither of them want me to touch them, and Bijoux has started to nibble whenever a hand is near her! They aren't catching on to the litter pan, and they fling poo out of the cage at night.

I talk I let the door open so they will come to me and I tried to make them let me handle them, I caught Bijoux and let her crawl on me and sit in my pocket. Then she started the nibbling thing. Trix is wiggly and will NOT be caught. *sigh*


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

hmm mine dont nible alot but it's normal!


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

It may take a few weeks for them to warm up, mine took a month and a half to really be comfortable with me.

and since name were brought up mine (2 PEWs) are Emma and Leia, named after Princess Leia and Emma Frost, the White Queen. The latter being an X-men character known for wearing all white, in case you couldn't figure as much that from the code name...


----------

